# HO slot car lap counter/timer



## Dave G. (May 26, 2009)

This was originally posted by slotcar58 on the general discussions thread, but I thought some of you here on this forum might be interested.

http://www.slotcardragon.com/index.html


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

Pretty cool, though I'm not sure it will be good for multiple lap purposes without some wiring changes. But neat none the less, thanks for posting that. Bookmarked!


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Glad you reposted, I didn't see it in the general discussion thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

and there is an accessory to add another sensor for drag racing.


----------



## Dave G. (May 26, 2009)

BewstdGT

Not sure what you mean about it not being good for multiple lap races. The site says it can be programed for up to 99 laps. And in the video, a short 3 lap race is shown. The timer counts down from 3 to 0, with the lap time shown, and a light over the lap time to show the winner.


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

I've got one coming for my drag strip. If you have questions send them an E mail. They're really great to deal with and open to all suggestions.


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

Dave, all I meant was that it looks like it doesn't record lap times and things like the DIY setups guys are building to use with a PC. It looks like it just shows realtime lap times and who wins, which isn't detailed enough for some folks. But I still think it's smurfin cool, just not sure it would work for what some guys need for their style of racing.


----------



## Dave G. (May 26, 2009)

BewstedGT

OK, I understand what you mean now. And you're right, there is no way that this setup is going to give the detailed info that a pc setup would. But for the small group I race with this is perfect. We've been using an old Aurora overhead mechanical lap counter..the kind with the little paddles that the cars trip when they pass through it...and we've been having some issues with it. And we didn't want to mess with a computer set up.


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

Yeah I have one of the overhead deals too, trusty and reliable heh. Even though this setup doesn't have some of the more advanced features I'd still buy it for it's simplicity: BUT I have a 4 lane track so until they adapt to that I'd likely just stick to reed switches and free software. That's where they could improve as a lot of clubs have 4 to 8 lanes.


----------



## Dave G. (May 26, 2009)

Well, I just ordered one. I'll post my impressions of it when it gets here.


----------



## slotcarmag (Apr 27, 2011)

I've been sent one to review for my magazine and on first impressions I'd say its a very well made piece of kit that's very easy to set up and use.
I've also spoken to Dan the creator about making sensors for 1:43 track which i believe he's looking into.

Cheers Wayne


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Wayne: Wonder if a 4 lane version is in the works?

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## Dave G. (May 26, 2009)

Jim Norton

Re: 4 lane version

You could try contacting them via the website. I've done that a couple of times, and they're pretty quick with a response.


----------



## slotcarmag (Apr 27, 2011)

Dan hasn't mentioned a 4 lane setup so its not looking likely.

I did receive an email today saying that like like m chassis have joined tjets on the non compatible list.

Cheers Wayne


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

slotcarmag said:


> I did receive an email today saying that like like m chassis have joined tjets on the non compatible list.
> 
> Cheers Wayne


Do you know if anyone has tested Magna-traction/Xtractions or the AW TJet Ultra-Gs or Xtraction Ultra -GS?

Do you know if the HO version of the gate has the sensors in the bottom (under the track) or in the sides?

Thanks.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I think they are under the track near the rail so that traction magnets activate. 
I have received a confirmation email that my order has been shipped along with the notice about LL "M" cars.
looking forward to reporting back on my results ASAP.


----------

